# Your ideal field bow...



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Rig up that S4 but throw some Furious Cams on it...................

AS for teh scope 4-6 power with a fiber..............

tuner rest............

Maxima shafts............tough, straight, consistant

55-60#'s


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Heck.. you have a Mystic Furious X.. bring that to the Billy Hill.. there will be several of em there.. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## tboss49 (Jul 11, 2002)

Brewer,

There are some good field shooters in your region of the state. Check out Rainbow Sportsmen and Butler Sportmen. Those guys down there are great and would be more than happy to help you with a set up.....Plus what whatever Hinklemonster says.... I found out he was the man years ago when I shot the Keystone Games with him.... and he was only shooting a Mathews.:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

tboss49 said:


> Brewer,
> 
> There are some good field shooters in your region of the state. Check out Rainbow Sportsmen and Butler Sportmen. Those guys down there are great and would be more than happy to help you with a set up.....Plus what whatever Hinklemonster says.... I found out he was the man years ago when I shot the Keystone Games with him.... and he was only shooting a Mathews.:wink:


Wow talk about going back in time......................

I only toted that Apex for 3 months.............I couldn't wait to unload that thing to some poor sucker!!!!

Hope to see YOU at the Hill Billy on the 5th/6th of July T BOss!!!


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Nothing wrong with that Mag Nitrous S4. It will work more than fine. I like furious cams almost as much as I liked my Apex


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

All I can say is low pdg, you can very tired. My set up is 
Hoyt Protec, copper john sight, 6x lens, using redlines 520 shooting about 45lbs. I am no expert in field just got into it but I love it.


----------



## Brewer (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. I was leaning towards setting up the S4 over the Mystic, although I'd hate to give up the nitrous cams I'm thinking that over 100 some shots the easier pulling of the Furious cams might be the way to go.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The S4, with a longer ATA is the better choice of the two(a bit more forgiving), but I chose a Mystic as I don't like the added ATA. Been shooting a shorter ATA bow and the Mystic is pretty well matched to that one, so... we'll see what it can do here reaaaal soon.. :thumb: :wink: I do like the Furious cams on it.. very smooth on the draw cycle. :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

AKDoug said:


> Nothing wrong with that Mag Nitrous S4. It will work more than fine. I like furious cams almost as much as I liked my Apex


What he said about the S4 Mag Nitrous.

It's just like shooting an Ultra Tec with spirals:wink:...I set mine back up last night....it will be heading to a field range shortly :wink:

I forgot how fast this thing is though....7.75" brace on about 53lbs....draw in the 28.25" range....343 grain Nano....276 fps... 

Man I missed an aggressive cam


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Heck.. you have a Mystic Furious X.. bring that to the Billy Hill.. there will be several of em there.. :wink: :thumb:


Gonna have to scratch one of those off the list


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brewer said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I was leaning towards setting up the S4 over the Mystic, although I'd hate to give up the nitrous cams I'm thinking that over 100 some shots the easier pulling of the Furious cams might be the way to go.


There is no reason to give up the bow you want to shoot....If you shoot the S4 better and are more comfy with it then shoot it. Don't shoot something because someone else doesn't like what you like. You have plenty of rest in between targets on a field course. If you are affraid that you won't be able to shoot the S4 then try it and see...you may surprise yourself.:wink: But you can also turn the lbs down some if need be. 

The Nitrous B cams are WAY faster then the Furious cams so you don't have to shoot the same lbs to get the same performance. I have a Mystic setup on 58lbs and I am in the 255 fps range with my Nanos....the same arrow from my S4 with Nitrous B cams on 53lbs or so puts me in the 275+ range No need to shoot the same weight:wink:


----------



## Brewer (Aug 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> There is no reason to give up the bow you want to shoot....If you shoot the S4 better and are more comfy with it then shoot it. Don't shoot something because someone else doesn't like what you like. You have plenty of rest in between targets on a field course. If you are affraid that you won't be able to shoot the S4 then try it and see...you may surprise yourself.:wink: But you can also turn the lbs down some if need be.
> 
> The Nitrous B cams are WAY faster then the Furious cams so you don't have to shoot the same lbs to get the same performance. I have a Mystic setup on 58lbs and I am in the 255 fps range with my Nanos....the same arrow from my S4 with Nitrous B cams on 53lbs or so puts me in the 275+ range No need to shoot the same weight:wink:



To be honest I haven't shot it yet :embara: Waiting on some strings for it. I think I'll just set it up and we'll see what she does. I do prefer the more aggressive cams. Heck, I even entertained the idea of putting nitrous cams on my Mystic for a while. I do prefer the string angle of my Slayer to the Mystic and the S4 is pretty much the same A-A as the Slayer just with an inch more brace.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brewer said:


> To be honest I haven't shot it yet :embara: Waiting on some strings for it. I think I'll just set it up and we'll see what she does. I do prefer the more aggressive cams. Heck, I even entertained the idea of putting nitrous cams on my Mystic for a while. I do prefer the string angle of my Slayer to the Mystic and the S4 is pretty much the same A-A as the Slayer just with an inch more brace.


Gotcha.....unless you have a real long draw....You will need A cams on the Mystic. I prefer the Furious to the A cam.


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

*Field setup*

Pro-Elite (would like to try the x8)
Shaboya site
True Spot 8x
ACC's (would love to have $ProTours$)
AEP stabilizer & side bar
Scott Longhorn (brass)
60#


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

That's a tough question indeed.

You'll probably get as many different answers as there are archers who reply.

That's the beauty of archery I guess.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

S4 Nitrous Mag......dat's all you need baby!!!


----------



## conrad819 (Jun 9, 2008)

2008 Hoyt Pro Elite xt2000
Sure Loc Supreme 400
Sure Loc black eagle scope .30 diopter
Doinker Stabilizer - front and back
Cartel V bar
Trophy taker spring steel
Easton acc 3-28
Carter Solution 2.5


----------

